# Pigeon Headshot @ 15M - Best Shot So Far For Me !



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

First i'd like to start with a Thankyou to YoucantHide for varnishing my TTF Blank , i got it back last night and it was too late to shoot it and i was tired after a night lamping with his bird , i cut a can with the ttf this morning and decided to have a quick 20 minute walk near my house, i spotted a pigeon landing on a branch, it was looking around so i thought I'd not try and get closer in case i spooked it anyway i was around 15m away and i managed to drop it with a headshot just next to the eye and it came out the other side, i was amazed as it has to be my best shot so far - thanks guys


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Did he died?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting. Sometimes we surprise ourselves ... you don't know how well you can do unless you try.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

great shot ! i cant be accurate with the a small pocket poacher, i have a one custom that is exactly the same but x2 bigger, its palmswell and patterned forks.

my first 15m shot with it was a crop shot on a dove..

what ammo did you use ?


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

9.5mm steel balls - with single straight 30 single asda blues


----------



## Harut Barut (Jun 29, 2014)

Any way to get these ASDA bands in the US?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Got him where it counts!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Perfect shot placement!!!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Great shot!


----------

